# Where do you guys put your humidors?



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

I live in Los Angeles and while its not desert hot all the time we do get some days that hit 100 degrees or so. And on those days i've notice my humidor RH goes up a lot and i sometimes see a bit of mold creeping up. 

Where is the best place to put your humidor? I use to put it in my bedroom closet upstairs but its much hotter upstairs so i moved it to the living room where its cooler. But still i get the same problem.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i keep mine on the bottom shelf of a bookshelf in my basement storage room i find that that is the most consistant temperature in my house that is cool. in the summer is is a hare under 70 and in the winter it is the same. the olny downside is that i have to go down there to fetch a stogie but it is a small hassle and well worth it.
:spider:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have air conditioning.


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer (Jul 19, 2010)

I used to keep mine on the main floor in the living room with the thermostat set to 70 degrees but my wife would always turn up the temperature on me so now I keep my cigars in the basement where the temperature never seems to get higher then 68 degrees.

I have a humidor with a glass top and have just started to fill a tuppidor so this keeping them downstairs minimizes their exposure to light as well (except when I go down to admire them and figure out which stick I would like to smoke!)


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Yeah i live in California too. it going to be hot all week. But i usually keep my humidor next to my AC.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I keep the cigars in my basement where the temperature stays around 65 in the winter and 70-72 in the summer.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Sitting right next to me on my computer desk


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

In the basement in my cigar lounge which has a dedicated a/c unit so no worries about it getting hot.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I keep my desktop on the kitchen counter, so I have easy access to grab one on the way out to smoke. I keep my coolerdor in the guest bedroom, so it's out of sight and away from my little girl. I had a bit of heat issue over summer, but never exceeded 75* and no mold thankfully. One of the benefits of Oregon weather is that it doesn't get to hot.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Basement storage area on a cool concrete floor--in winter I move them to a carpeted closet area on the floor.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Basement,,,first floor...and second floor. I will add my garage this week as the temps will keep falling. I need a humidor in a variety of places so I can get to a cigar when I need one.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

In my closet in my room in a wine cooler.

Don't have to worry about temp or humidity


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Currently in my office (I live on the fourth floor of a low rise condo), the room closest to the center of the building and least likely to be affected by warm temperatures. We're buying a new house in the next couple of months and my prerequisite is a garage so that I can build myself a man cave.


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

In the summer in a fridgidor and in the winter just on the desk in the office. For you I would suggest fridgidor most of the year.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

They are in display cabinets or in the wineador. Depends on the smokes and whether they are being aged, rested or to smoke.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

In a glass secretary. However I di think about moving it in the winter but haven't yet


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

No basements where I live, too close to the coast I guess... It also gets hellishly hot in the summer. 

I keep mine in a cabinet on an interior wall in the living room. I thought it was fairly cool in there ("Arm test", stuck my arm in there and it felt cool). But I recently got a Xikar hygrometer and I see my temps are higher than I would like (77 middle of the day yesterday, even though its 70 in the house) so I'm trying to figure out something to do about that.

The wife, while amazing, isnt being too understanding of the need for a winodor (and the large number of cigars I would then need to fill it up  )


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

man cave (basement) in the summer and home office in the winter...would love to keep it on the mantle (at least 1 of them) wife is not cool with that idea...im working on it though....:argue:


----------



## madiaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Greetings,

I keep the forbidden fruit and everything that's aging in the cellar.

What is to be enjoyed within the next 2 to 3 months is kept in a 100+count humidor beside the bed. Every night i grab one or 2 treats and leave them out from the humidor in the bedroom for the next day. Just something wonderful about opening it up and the aroma that seems to always produce sweet dreams.
regards, m.a.d.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Bedroom. Stays cooler than the rest of the house with less traffic and sunlight.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

i should put them in the basement bc it can get so warm upstairs but i looove lookin at em so they're right next to my bed.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

basement, this is where i have the least temperature differences.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh how i wish i had a basement, but those are hard to come by in Los Angeles sadly. I keep it under one of the AC vents but the problem is when i'm at work. I'm not going to leave the AC running during the day when no one is home


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

Two of mine are on each corner of my bar in the basement. The other one is on the center of the table it matches (also in the basement).


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Humi and coolerdor are in the office/guest room. I keep it dark in there and one of the 2 coolest rooms in the house.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

My office in the basement, has stayed < 70 degrees all summer (I have central AC upstairs).


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I live in Florida, so when it is hot outside I keep mine under the bed or in the closet with a box fan on them.


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

I keep my humidors in the basement next to my dehumidifier, which is running all summer set at 65%.


----------



## MrBee (Mar 24, 2010)

I Live in Nevada....and in the summer I keep my humidor in an old fridge i have in the garage that is set on its lowest setting. the hygrometer usually reads about 50 degrees. But to keep my house at 70 all summer would make me poor.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I keep my coolerdors in an interior closet. Least amount of temp/humidity fluctuation in my house. If you just have a desktop humidor and are concerned about heatwave just put it in a large cooler for extra insulation for the duration.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

My humidors sit on my desk in the basement man room. The coolidor is in a basement closet. The temp in my basement stay between 65 and 70 year round.


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

i use to keep mine upstairs in my office, but it gets warmer during the summer. for now its in the living room.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I need a humidor in a variety of places so I can get to a cigar when I need one.


Good thinking. Never know when you'll have a life or death situation that will require the smoking of a cigar. :lol:


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

In the basement. Never over 68.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

I live in a dorm with a bunch of nosy little stuff stealing bastards (but I do love my floormates). Without giving too much away, lets say it's neatly tucked away in my closet somewhere. It stays under 75 degrees all year and my humidity holds spectacularly. Thanks Heartfelt.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine is in the basement. Used to be on the kitchen counter (100 count) but my wife deemed it "inappropriate". Much less accessible but more controllable.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

In my basement office. It stays between 65 in the winter and 70 in the summer. Someday I may turn that office to a walk in humidor. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I put mine where the sun don't shine......

North wall of the kitchen. Coolest part of the house. I would put them in the bedroom but there's no room.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I keep mine under my desk, at work. I work in a big building that stays air-conditioned. On the other hand, the temperature in my apartment goes up and down a lot.


----------



## Joe2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

I keep mine on a shelf in my office away from direct sunlight. Put it in the basement if we ever get extreme heat but that is very rare.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

basement in the summer where my room can get up to 90+ in the shade. the thermostat is downstairs and there's easily a 10-15 degree difference. even then i like the basement cuz it's a lot cooler and stable. 

in the winter i lug the coolerdor to my room so i can grab one whenever.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Living room as it is a piece of furniture.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I keep mine in my cave in the basement. Temp 67-70 year round.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

on top of my wineador in a cool corner of my living room

will move them back to the basement once summer hits


----------



## jeepyjb (Dec 21, 2016)

Is your basement finished? Is it at least painted/drylocked? I have an old house, and although the basement has been reclaimed from poor maintenance I am afraid it will change the flavor to make a hutch in to a humidor down there.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

In the living room, on a waist-high cabinet. (The saddest part is that while there are 2 double stacked humidors, there is at least an equal amount of stogies in the queue to join them. However, I've taken care to keep these ascendants to the throne in freezer bags with Boveda packs.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

I keep mine under the bed but after reading some comments on here I'm thinking of moving them


----------

